# My baby hermann's taking a bath.



## Daveyhimself (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's Reptar taking a bath

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/3VC05oi95nc[/video]


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Daveyhimself:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Is your name Davey?

and may we know appx. where in the world you are?

Reptar is pretty cute.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 25, 2012)

Daveyhimself said:


> Here's Reptar taking a bath
> 
> [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VC05oi95nc&feature[/video]


----------



## Niki (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok... That is cute.


----------



## JR Exotics (Mar 25, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello and welcome...

Very cute photo...


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 25, 2012)

really sweet 
looks like he is drinking a lot of water.


----------



## Daveyhimself (Mar 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Daveyhimself:
> 
> Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!
> 
> ...



Yep, it's Davey. I'm from Orlando, FL. Hello and thanks everyone!!


----------



## SuzieArizona (Mar 25, 2012)

What a sweet little guy.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## turtlesailor (Mar 25, 2012)

too cute!


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cuuuuute! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the name


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 26, 2012)

very sweet


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 26, 2012)

Adorable little thing


----------



## DanaRae60 (Mar 26, 2012)

My favorite pic today!


----------



## Daveyhimself (Mar 27, 2012)

Here he is eating some mashed up Mazuri.

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GUkp-tLmxY[/video]


----------



## Tyrtle (Mar 27, 2012)

OMG that's a bowl full 'o cute!


----------



## jasmine_1234321 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pretty damn cute :') x
So lovely !! 
Xx


----------



## Banshee (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish my Hermanns liked soaks that much!


----------

